# PortSudan city - Sudan



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Under Construction


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Ana -omdurman efforts highly valued


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

chalaeut on the red sea


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Residential Area


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Commercial Complex under construction


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Umbria Wreck - one of the best scuba diving sites in the world


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

PortSudan looks nice


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

This is Sudan? Nice.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

interesting report kay:


----------



## hellospank25 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> Commercial Complex under construction


and who exactly is going to be shopping here? from the huge influx of refugees from sudan there have been over the last few years i didn't think there d be any rich people in sudan. Can you take some a stroll in some wealthy neighbourhood or shopping mall and take some pics?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


>


Looks almost finished.


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

hellospank25 said:


> and who exactly is going to be shopping here? from the huge influx of refugees from sudan there have been over the last few years i didn't think there d be any rich people in sudan. Can you take some a stroll in some wealthy neighbourhood or shopping mall and take some pics?


You might wanna have a look at Khartoum thread the capital of Sudan, you will see some pics of shopping malls and coffee shopps, i know the media is very negative about our country.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=443724&page=3


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Looks almost finished.


I'll post some pictures of the progress achieved.


----------



## Dhakaiya (Jul 26, 2006)

Nice thread. Exceeded my expectations!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome thread


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

You have not yet answered me Nubia
you are in Sudan?


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)

Rekarte said:


> You have not yet answered me Nubia
> you are in Sudan?


I find you quite rude, its none of your business!
but to answer your question i was in sudan last august
why do you ask?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


> I find you quite rude, its none of your business!
> but to answer your question i was in sudan last august
> why do you ask?


Easy, it was not my intention to be rude 
so I thought it would be very interesting to have a forista of Sudan, I think it has no 
more if you are not in Sudan, where is it?


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

port sudan


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pic @kitayabi  this ship is beautiful


----------



## Nubian_Warrior (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nubian_Warrior said:


>


I cannot see the pic @Nubian


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

Nice thread


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

well, its time to show sudan to the rest of the world...


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

great city,i love the cost


----------



## kitayabi (Apr 27, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pic @kitayabi  this ship is beautiful


efharisto christos


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice place!


----------



## midotoria (Jan 24, 2009)

its wonderful place


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

kitayabi said:


> efharisto christos


Welcome @kitayabi


----------

